# Postpartum visit - physician performs



## alwin928 (Aug 31, 2010)

When a physician performs a delivery and bills 59409, delivery without postpartum, is the fee for the visit following the delivery (prior to discharge) a part of the delivery fee or should he bill 59410, delivery with postpartum, even if he knowingly will not see the patient after she is discharged from the hospital.  The postpartum care after discharge from hospital will be performed by another provider who bills for postpartum visit, 59430 - postpartum visit only.  thanks


----------



## BarbSlattery (Sep 1, 2010)

At our facility the follow up at the hospital is considered  part of the delivery itself.


----------



## hthompson (Aug 1, 2011)

I know these threads are old, but I'm looking for OB admit, inpatient, d/c and PP coding advice.  This last answer is contradictory to several other threads which state that the postpartum visit can be billed.

59430 states  "Postpartum care includes hospital and office visits following vaginal or cesarean section delivery."

It does say separate procedure.  Does that mean that if your doc delivered the baby, this code is not for that doc to code for the PP visit?  It would only be used if Doc A delivered the baby and Doc B did the PP exam?

Code 59409 represents the vaginal delivery only and does not include antepartum or postpartum care. Code 59410 covers the vaginal delivery with postpartum care, which includes hospital and office visits following delivery.  Does this mean that you can't code the 59410 with 6 week PP visit, that you've already been paid for it?  You can still bill E/M office visits for any complications in the interim, right?


----------



## hthompson (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone?


----------

